# MW2 Sucks!!



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay is it just me or is MW2 starting to blow hard. I just had to quit out of three games in a row due to glitched games. Who the hell wants to play 18 player deathmatch on rust??? I needed to vent. I hope they fix that crap soon b/c its killing the game for me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll agree some of the players that play suck and the glitches they find, but no game is gonna be perfect. Its nearly impossible to have perfect code without defects without costing a fortune.

I think IW is doing a pretty descent job fixing the glitches, they just gotta fix the dual 1887s shotguns. Sick of getting killed across the screen from those.

Then add in the fact I stab someone in the face it doesn't detect a hit but then I run by the guy and his knife stabs me though his spine. That pisses me off more than anything cause all I do is run around with a knife and stab people.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah that 1887 crap is BS as well.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Those glitched rust matches are fun once in a while...but it is getting a bit out of hand, I thought IW had fixed it?

Totally agree about the 1887's though, hate those things


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hate the free for all on rust.. Hate the shotguns...otherwise unreal game


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah "MW2 Sucks!!" aint right

"Minor complaints about the best online shooter ever" would have been a better topic name


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

They aren't "minor complaints" if what you're complaining about is ruining your game play experience.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL I got your attention though didnt I??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> They aren't "minor complaints" if what you're complaining about it ruining your game play experience.


Depends who your asking i guess, nothing is ruined for me, those 18 man free for all's were a riot


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I hardly consider spawing on top of someone a "riot".


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What cliches are there on the game?I am still waiting for my 360 to come back so I haven't played it in a bit.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You can make games bigger on maps were there shouldn't be that many people.

You can kill your teammates and have it count towards your killstreak

apparantly there's an infinite ammo glitch but I have yet to see it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright, hyphen i want to punch you if you decided on including that f*cking heart beat sensor. Thanks for allowing campers to be complete _________.



Trigga said:


> You can make games bigger on maps were there shouldn't be that many people.
> 
> You can kill your teammates and have it count towards your killstreak
> 
> apparantly there's an infinite ammo glitch but I have yet to see it


youtube modern warfare unlimited noob tube. its not funny at all.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Alright, hyphen i want to punch you if you decided on including that f*cking heart beat sensor. Thanks for allowing campers to be complete


Agreed! is that even real technology? I seriously doubt it. LAME!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes there are heart beat sensors, but they dont work to the distance that they do in the game.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I heard the game is 10 years in the future.. Who knows, that technology might be that good by then..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Alright, hyphen i want to punch you if you decided on including that f*cking heart beat sensor. Thanks for allowing campers to be complete
> 
> 
> Agreed! is that even real technology? I seriously doubt it. LAME!!


It just pisses me off, it helps people know when I'm running up on them to stab them.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

isnt there a perk that stops you showing up on the heartbeat sensor!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Alexx said:


> isnt there a perk that stops you showing up on the heartbeat sensor!!!


not if youre using lightweight, marathon and commando.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Alexx said:


> isnt there a perk that stops you showing up on the heartbeat sensor!!!


Yeah ninja, ninja pro also makes your footsteps silent, really useful against people using earphones


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I heard turtle beach headsets make you ableto hear even when they got ninja on


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Trigga said:


> I heard turtle beach headsets make you ableto hear even when they got ninja on


Who cares...I've yet to see or hear anyone try to strategize in a community round. It's either juvenile sh*t talk or two guys small talking completely unrelated to the game. I rarely have my headset on.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If you play hardcore you would hear it.. at least on xbl


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I heard turtle beach headsets make you ableto hear even when they got ninja on


Who cares...I've yet to see or hear anyone try to strategize in a community round. It's either juvenile sh*t talk or two guys small talking completely unrelated to the game. I rarely have my headset on.
[/quote]
He doesnt mean a mic, he means earphones, folk who take these games seriously use them because you can hear peoples footsteps alot more clearly


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I heard turtle beach headsets make you ableto hear even when they got ninja on


Who cares...I've yet to see or hear anyone try to strategize in a community round. It's either juvenile sh*t talk or two guys small talking completely unrelated to the game. I rarely have my headset on.
[/quote]
He doesnt mean a mic, he means earphones, folk who take these games seriously use them because you can hear peoples footsteps alot more clearly
[/quote]

Yep, surround sound helps out. I remember using good speakers for counterstrike back in the day. Gives you an idea if someone is around the corner or behind you.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I heard turtle beach headsets make you ableto hear even when they got ninja on


Who cares...I've yet to see or hear anyone try to strategize in a community round. It's either juvenile sh*t talk or two guys small talking completely unrelated to the game. I rarely have my headset on.
[/quote]
He doesnt mean a mic, he means earphones, folk who take these games seriously use them because you can hear peoples footsteps alot more clearly
[/quote]

Yep, surround sound helps out. I remember using good speakers for counterstrike back in the day. Gives you an idea if someone is around the corner or behind you.
[/quote]
Just found these..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Turtle-Beach-Ear-For...=item5ad5d1aa7b

They are cheaper than i expected, my xbox mic is on its last legs anyway so i might pick them up


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

So is this game even worth buying with all the bugs in it? I've been thinking of picking up a copy but but 5 of my friends said don't bother--at least not till they get the damn thing working right. They've basically given up trying to play it because of all the glitches and hacks.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I played this tonight online for the first time, talk about phail. I kept getting shot and killed. After awhile I just decided to lie down in bushy areas and just shoot anyone that passes by and doesn't notice me. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> So is this game even worth buying with all the bugs in it? I've been thinking of picking up a copy but but 5 of my friends said don't bother--at least not till they get the damn thing working right. They've basically given up trying to play it because of all the glitches and hacks.


It works fine... some clever nerd found a way of making a private match public and that caused some chaos for a few weeks but its all fixed now..even then the worst you had to do was leave the match and find another one..

I see alot of moaning about this game but i dont see people bypassing it to play halo or killzone instead!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> So is this game even worth buying with all the bugs in it? I've been thinking of picking up a copy but but 5 of my friends said don't bother--at least not till they get the damn thing working right. They've basically given up trying to play it because of all the glitches and hacks.


It works fine... some clever nerd found a way of making a private match public and that caused some chaos for a few weeks but its all fixed now..even then the worst you had to do was leave the match and find another one..

I see alot of moaning about this game but i dont see people bypassing it to play halo or killzone instead!
[/quote]

Even with all the stupid things, campers, heart beat sensors, hacks, glitches, I'll play this game over halo. I'd play any game over that shitty game halo, talk about trash.

Got to play a few rounds with Mattones tonight, he got to see my knife rampage, 20+ kills 4-5 deaths for a few rounds.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey are you guys playing on Pastre? If so add me blbig50 I play at night with a couple friends we all have the pfry clan tag.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> So is this game even worth buying with all the bugs in it? I've been thinking of picking up a copy but but 5 of my friends said don't bother--at least not till they get the damn thing working right. They've basically given up trying to play it because of all the glitches and hacks.


It works fine... some clever nerd found a way of making a private match public and that caused some chaos for a few weeks but its all fixed now..even then the worst you had to do was leave the match and find another one..

I see alot of moaning about this game but i dont see people bypassing it to play halo or killzone instead!
[/quote]

Even with all the stupid things, campers, heart beat sensors, hacks, glitches, I'll play this game over halo. I'd play any game over that shitty game halo, talk about trash.

Got to play a few rounds with Mattones tonight, he got to see my knife rampage, 20+ kills 4-5 deaths for a few rounds.
[/quote]
Mattones...that's like kicking a puppy!











> I see alot of moaning about this game but i dont see people bypassing it to play halo or killzone instead!


Damn...I gotta get back to Killzone 2. Extremely deep online play. Waaay underrated.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

This is so funny, and they said dedicated were a bad idea because????


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

IF you want realistic you gotta stay away from console games. To me they are always arcadish. PC games offer more realism. Yeah your "gaming" system costs 3 times as much as a console but you get what you pay for. Im a sim addict. I like games that push the envelope of realism. I play WW2 online battlefield europe. Best war game out there IMHO. Similar to BF series where you can drive tanks, fly planes, man guns or be infantry but much more realsitc. Its WW2 for one so none of that radar crap which makes sniping impossible. You can actually sit in a spot for hours picking off people and never be found. Ive never played MW2 but have seen it several times and the whole instant reply thing after you get killed wtf is that? Its to gamey for me. Maps are tiny in MW2 where as WW2 online its half scale of england. The map is huge. Yeah the graphics arent anythign special on WW2 but the gameplay is great. You shoot someone in the head guess what they die, none of that BS liek ive seen on other games. Hell a rifle round to the chest and you die. Cant count the number fo times IVe played some other game and unload a clip into someone face only to have them knife me. Doesnt happen in WW2. If your pc is from this century you'll have no problem playing the game. It does have a monthly fee as its a mmo game but well worth it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> yeah "MW2 Sucks!!" aint right
> 
> "Minor complaints about the best online shooter ever" would have been a better topic name


wait...huh? who's complaining about counterstrike?

lol...but seriously, i havent even played MW2 online yet...mostly coop spec ops with my bro's. for DAMN sure though, the missions are tough as sh*t. way harder than cod4. i still like battlefield though...call me old fashioned.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just checked my stats... have over 1000 kills with the m9 handgun and not one headshot with it. Probably cause I only use the tactical knife.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> IF you want realistic you gotta stay away from console games. To me they are always arcadish. PC games offer more realism. Yeah your "gaming" system costs 3 times as much as a console but you get what you pay for. Im a sim addict. I like games that push the envelope of realism. I play WW2 online battlefield europe. Best war game out there IMHO. Similar to BF series where you can drive tanks, fly planes, man guns or be infantry but much more realsitc. Its WW2 for one so none of that radar crap which makes sniping impossible. You can actually sit in a spot for hours picking off people and never be found. Ive never played MW2 but have seen it several times and the whole instant reply thing after you get killed wtf is that? Its to gamey for me. Maps are tiny in MW2 where as WW2 online its half scale of england. The map is huge. Yeah the graphics arent anythign special on WW2 but the gameplay is great. You shoot someone in the head guess what they die, none of that BS liek ive seen on other games. Hell a rifle round to the chest and you die. Cant count the number fo times IVe played some other game and unload a clip into someone face only to have them knife me. Doesnt happen in WW2. If your pc is from this century you'll have no problem playing the game. It does have a monthly fee as its a mmo game but well worth it.


Clearly you hit the nail on the head about "I've never played MW2"..

[email protected] is about being tactical and, yes, you can be shooting at person in the head, body, balls but still get killed by them instead.. that only means they either have a better gun, better network connection or you need more practice on your aim.







But theres no challenge in being able to kill people driving tanks and no way makes you a skilled player by killing people while you're "camping" out in a bush or corner. Replays are also another tactical option you can use against your enemy to find out where/how they're making kills (especially good to find campers) and best of all.. No monthly fee from my PS3.







So dont knock it until you try it.. theres more to what you see in the commercials then actually finding out how the game is played.

And once you get the game.. add me: Alboogie415


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry, but i TOTALLY disagree...MW2 and cod4 for that matter, are not about being tactical...the maps are so small, and they all lead to massive "kill zones". where noobs wander unexpectedly and get pwned by MW2 campers or people knifing the right place at the right time. it's a death-match setup which is way too chaotic at all times for it to be one bit tactical.

battlefield on the other hand, if you're sitting there in a bulding, which can be blown up by a tank, and a tank comes wandering by...what do you do? there are several options...tell someone on your team with a anti-tank weapon where you're at, and where the tank is, attempt to dismantle the tank if you have such a weapon, deal damage to the tank, possibly luring out the operator where you can then shoot them...etc...but either way, there are a million different options. AND, you can be like 2 miles away and shoot people. sniper rifles require a good lead on a moving target at massive ranges, but headshots are still possible. and with flash supressors, and the million bushes, trees, rocks, cliffs, rivers, ledges, huts, and buildings to hide behind, it takes one hell of a skilled sniper to find you out. but that's where the fun is at (for me). i love to hide in bushes...people will walk like 3 steps from me, literally, and i can run out and knife em...then jump to a different bush, and when they respawn, i can look downrange for snipers scoping out that bush, and the area, and chances are...it's him again. BOOM HEADSHOT! not only that, we've coordinated massive scale attacks in that game, where we have snipers go way ahead, as well as specialists, and mark a shitload of targets, and pick off a bunch of enemies, and then we blow through with tanks, AT bazookas, helicopters...etc...if everyone works together, it's usually a great sucess. and if the other team is as coordinated, it makes for one hell of a battle. just the maps are like literally 100 times the size of a MW2 map, it just opens your options up so much. and there are an ass ton of weapons to choose from...it's the sh*t...

back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> So is this game even worth buying with all the bugs in it? I've been thinking of picking up a copy but but 5 of my friends said don't bother--at least not till they get the damn thing working right. They've basically given up trying to play it because of all the glitches and hacks.


It works fine... some clever nerd found a way of making a private match public and that caused some chaos for a few weeks but its all fixed now..even then the worst you had to do was leave the match and find another one..

I see alot of moaning about this game but i dont see people bypassing it to play halo or killzone instead!
[/quote]

Even with all the stupid things, campers, heart beat sensors, hacks, glitches, I'll play this game over halo. I'd play any game over that shitty game halo, talk about trash.

Got to play a few rounds with Mattones tonight, he got to see my knife rampage, 20+ kills 4-5 deaths for a few rounds.
[/quote]
*Mattones...that's like kicking a puppy!







*

[/quote]

hey hey, I dont care much for my K.D ratio. I just run around and go for it. I die I die. But when I'm not rusty from not playing for a bit i kick ass.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats a camper? Someone that hides on a rooftop and just shoots someone who walks by?

How else are you supposed to play this game, I run out looking for someone to shoot and then 5 seconds later someone shoots me from behind and im dead. This happens like 8 times per 5 minutes.

The only strategy that I can think of is hiding in a bush, or lying down on a rooftop and shooting anyone that walks by, I average 2 kills per free for all match like that







.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Whats a camper? Someone that hides on a rooftop and just shoots someone who walks by?
> 
> How else are you supposed to play this game, I run out looking for someone to shoot and then 5 seconds later someone shoots me from behind and im dead. This happens like 8 times per 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Someone who snuggs into a cozy safe place to more or less, ambush. I don't "camp" much...but I will when all else is going wrong. Like when a team is on a total rampage! There's really not much more you can do.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Whats a camper? Someone that hides on a rooftop and just shoots someone who walks by?
> 
> How else are you supposed to play this game, I run out looking for someone to shoot and then 5 seconds later someone shoots me from behind and im dead. This happens like 8 times per 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Someone who snuggs into a cozy safe place to more or less, ambush. I don't "camp" much...but I will when all else is going wrong. Like when a team is on a total rampage! There's really not much more you can do.
[/quote]

Nothing wrong with camping/ambushing... that's what A-rabs do. Right in your area SYM!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The best way to get kills is to know the map. There are certain areas people always go to and while you're heading somewhere create angles to your advantage. Always have your weapon ready to fire instead of running the whole time. Firing from the hip saves so much time vs aiming. Campers suck so I try and flank them. Since campers are usually noobs, it isn't too hard to throw a flashbang and kill them right after.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I change tactics per map, on the smaller maps i rush around like a mad man with my UMP and stopping power, on the medium sized maps ill use an assualt rifle and hardline, and on the big open spaces ill use the intervention with cold blooded.. works for me

I got one of those turtle beach headsets off ebay, ill let you know if its any help


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> The best way to get kills is to know the map. There are certain areas people always go to and while you're heading somewhere create angles to your advantage. Always have your weapon ready to fire instead of running the whole time. Firing from the hip saves so much time vs aiming. Campers suck so I try and flank them. Since campers are usually noobs, it isn't too hard to throw a flashbang and kill them right after.


Running around actually gets me lots of kills. Use the tactical knife, marathon pro and lightweight. This way you're faster than the enemy, the only person who knows where you are you just stabbed, by the time they respawn, you're already on the other side of the map.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> The best way to get kills is to know the map. There are certain areas people always go to and while you're heading somewhere create angles to your advantage. Always have your weapon ready to fire instead of running the whole time. Firing from the hip saves so much time vs aiming. Campers suck so I try and flank them. Since campers are usually noobs, it isn't too hard to throw a flashbang and kill them right after.


Running around actually gets me lots of kills. Use the tactical knife, marathon pro and lightweight. This way you're faster than the enemy, the only person who knows where you are you just stabbed, by the time they respawn, you're already on the other side of the map.
[/quote]

I love using that setup and knifing except that it only works on certain maps. Ones that are open dont give me enough time to surprise people and I have to run wayyy across the map just to kill some1. But knifing is probably the most satisfying kill.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> The best way to get kills is to know the map. There are certain areas people always go to and while you're heading somewhere create angles to your advantage. Always have your weapon ready to fire instead of running the whole time. Firing from the hip saves so much time vs aiming. Campers suck so I try and flank them. Since campers are usually noobs, it isn't too hard to throw a flashbang and kill them right after.


Running around actually gets me lots of kills. Use the tactical knife, marathon pro and lightweight. This way you're faster than the enemy, the only person who knows where you are you just stabbed, by the time they respawn, you're already on the other side of the map.
[/quote]

I love using that setup and knifing except that it only works on certain maps. Ones that are open dont give me enough time to surprise people and I have to run wayyy across the map just to kill some1. But knifing is probably the most satisfying kill.
[/quote]

True, but I have dont have too much trouble on the open maps, just gotta know the areas to run around.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Derail and afghan are 2 of the best knife kill levels IMO...Terminal is pretty fun too though I tend to get smoked more than I kill on that one.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Marathon pro, light weight and akimbo rangers. FTW

Harryleprechaun is my gamer tag if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Marathon pro, light weight and akimbo rangers


My red tiger UMP chews players like you up and spits them out


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> The best way to get kills is to know the map. There are certain areas people always go to and while you're heading somewhere create angles to your advantage. Always have your weapon ready to fire instead of running the whole time. Firing from the hip saves so much time vs aiming. Campers suck so I try and flank them. Since campers are usually noobs, it isn't too hard to throw a flashbang and kill them right after.


Running around actually gets me lots of kills. Use the tactical knife, marathon pro and lightweight. This way you're faster than the enemy, the only person who knows where you are you just stabbed, by the time they respawn, you're already on the other side of the map.
[/quote]
I use it with my p90. By the time by team enters the half way mark to where they meet the other team im already behind the other team haha


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

One of the worst things is the aim assist. I'm about to kill some1 and the stupid game moves my sights then i get killed. One of my favs is the incorporation of new things like shields, killstreaks, and perk customizations. Can't wait for the map packs.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

diddye said:


> One of the worst things is the aim assist. I'm about to kill some1 and the stupid game moves my sights then i get killed. One of my favs is the incorporation of new things like shields, killstreaks, and perk customizations. Can't wait for the map packs.


Yeah i hate when that aim thing happens although it is very helpful at times. Have the map packs been confirmed? I really hope they bring some new maps out.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As far as I know, theres going to be 3 packs a la WAW. It makes sense since its basically easy money for activision.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There's gonna be 2.. One in march and another one late 2010


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

So I got the MW2 xbox for christmas, got the hdmi cable, hooked it up and all way going well untill today. Turned it on to play and no sound? From what I can tell maybe a setting with the TV? 47 inch westinghouse 1080p LCD I'll f*ck with it tomorrow I guess.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

febsalien said:


> So I got the MW2 xbox for christmas, got the hdmi cable, hooked it up and all way going well untill today. Turned it on to play and no sound? From what I can tell maybe a setting with the TV? 47 inch westinghouse 1080p LCD I'll f*ck with it tomorrow I guess.


Check your audio settings such as if you're supposed to be on "digital line in". Also, the ps3 settings has an audio area to set where the audio comes out of.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ Fail


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

febsalien said:


> So I got the MW2 xbox for christmas, got the hdmi cable, hooked it up and all way going well untill today. Turned it on to play and no sound? From what I can tell maybe a setting with the TV? 47 inch westinghouse 1080p LCD I'll f*ck with it tomorrow I guess.


Do you have another tv to hook it up too? Using same hdmi cable and xbox. HDMI does both audio and video, is there an audio settings? I know for my ps3 in the family room I have hdmi set for video and optical for audio. I'll have to check the 360 for audio settings.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well just had two rounds with only knifing people plus kill streak rewards. I did not use one bullet.

First round: 71 and 20 (something). 
Second round: 21 and 1 all 21 kills in a row. then the server crashes. I'm guessing the other team just left which included the host. 3 of the guys on the other team were just laughing when I got 71 kills. One called it "Modern Knifefare"


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

71 kills in one game?? WTF!!! That's beyond my comprehension......I have been doing a lot of knifing too but never seem to get over 30 kills..Then again I have not been playin too long.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just bought it for 360, I still suck pretty bad at it.. haha 
Think Ive got 100 more deaths than kills..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Running around with a knife is very noobish.....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> Running around with a knife is very noobish.....


 HaHaHa! Jump in a game and let b_ack's knifing rape you then let's see how noobish you think it is..He is getting numbers higher than most gunmen are getting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

zippa said:


> Running around with a knife is very noobish.....


Haha you should join one clan that was calling me and another guy f'n f_gs for only using knives. Told us to learn how to play the game. I laughed cause they were using assault rifles, sub machine guns and noob tubes and were bitching.

If you cannot stop someone from stabbing you, then you suck. I can understand getting stabbed once, maybe twice a round in close quarters..... but sh*t when the two top guys in the round are just running around stabbing people, capping flags, capturing the flag, etc then your team sucks.

Noob = noob tubes, double 1887s.
knives = skill to get close to people to stab them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah knifing is definitely not noobish...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just find it fricken hillarioius that someone is running around in a game made for shooting people....and just knifing bitches


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Its a fun way to play now and again and it takes some skill to get good at it bit if your running around with a knife or shotgun and your getting more kills than deaths against a bunch of guys with assualt rifles and sub machines guns then you must be playing against sh*t players!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its a fun way to play now and again and it takes some skill to get good at it bit if your running around with a knife or shotgun and your getting more kills than deaths against a bunch of guys with assualt rifles and sub machines guns then you must be playing against sh*t players!


The round with the 71 kills, it was against a 3-4 guys who all had like 4-6th prestige. Can't remember the rest of the team but not anyone under 30 or 40. Last night I did have two rounds of ground war domination against some new kids, it was pretty mean. I was actually telling our team to let them capture some flags.

Last night I had a round of campers on ground war and I would just run into a building and get 9 kills in a row. Sent in a harrier, pavelow and predator missile while my team just laughed from the outside of the building capturing flags.


----------

